# what board is this?



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

It looks like an 04/05 Anthem.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Not to worry though if you are getting it, it is definitely the Anthem 156 and they have not made any major structural or performance changes.


I don't need it but I found it real cheap and I'm tempted to buy it since it is so cheap. What do you all think?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Do Eet!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

DAMN thats one good looking board.

:thumbsup:


Get it


----------

